# Ein-Reisetip USA



## Kurt (5 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

bei der Einreise in die USA antwortete ich der "emigration" 'ich bin Techniker und repariere eine Maschine.' Als Tourist wäre ich mit dem speziellen Equipment eher unglaubwürdig gewesen.
"wie alt ist die Maschine" '15 jahre'.

OK - nehmen nimm dein Klump und gehe zum Schalter da Hinten, dort kriegst auch den Pass wieder - war die Antwort.

Den Pass und die Einreise gab es 90 Minuten später.

Grund:
Die Amis sind verpflichtet, ihre Maschinen selber reparieren zu können - steht in einem ganz dicken Regelwerk des Governments.

Lösung:
Bei der Einreise sagen, die Maschine ist neu und es ist eine Garantie Angelegenheit. 

so einfach kann die Welt sein.

kurt


----------



## Deltal (5 Juli 2009)

Denke man sollte nicht lügen und sagen man wäre Touri. Das gibt richtig Stress wenn die z.B. Werkzeug im Koffer finden. 

Meine Tips:

-Man ist immer nur Supervisor und beaufsichtigt nur die Leute vor Ort.
-Möglichst keine Ersatzteile mitnehmen sondern vorweg schicken. Oder man besorgt sich alle Papiere und meldet das Zeugs dann beim Zoll an. 
-Man fragt den Kunden, ob er eine Einladung verfassen kann, mit Adressen der Firma und des Hotels. Auch da sollte "Supervisor" oder soetwas drinstehen. Den Wisch dann einfach bei der Imigration vorzeigen..
-Nicht den Gedanken aufkommen lassen das man vor hat "physisch" zu Arbeiten, denn dafür braucht man das Arbeitsvisum.


----------



## Tom_75 (6 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

auch mit Arbeitsvisum ist es ganz schön bescheiden einzureisen.

Ich bin vor 3 Wochen eingereist und mache eine IBN mit anschließender Schulung der Mitarbeiter.

Dieses Frage und antwortspiel bei der Einreise find ich jedesmal zum Brüllen.
Wenn man schon seinen Rückflug Termin vorzeigen muss um für 8 Wochen im Land bleiben zu dürfen. 

Dabei darf man mit B1/B2 Visum bis zu 6 Monate im Land bleiben.


Mein Tip:

Immer angeben das man die Mitarbeiter schulen will, das kratz dann nicht so sehr am Amerikanischen EGO. 

Yes we can!!


Gruß Tom


----------



## Question_mark (6 Juli 2009)

*Ich war immer Tourist*

Hallo,

die beste Lösung war bisher, Werkzeuge, Messgeräte, Ersatzteile vorab per Luftfracht zum Kunden zu schicken und als Tourist einzureisen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## FvE (7 Juli 2009)

Wichtig ist auch, immer den Koran im Handgepäck zu haben 

Gruss FvE


----------



## Eliza (7 Juli 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die beste Lösung war bisher, Werkzeuge, Messgeräte, Ersatzteile vorab per Luftfracht zum Kunden zu schicken und als Tourist einzureisen.
> 
> ...


 
da kann man doch echt neidisch werden......
ich kenne nur den fall "ach, die frau xyz fliegt ja morgen schon in die usa!?! na dann kann sie ja die sachen auch selber mitnehmen, wenn wir die jetzt erst hinschicken, dann sind die ja nicht rechtzeitig da......"
allerdings sollte einen echt stutzig machen, dass die berühmt-berüchtigte tsa einem nicht den koffer öffnet, wenn man ne usv inklusive batterie-pack drin hat....


----------



## Deltal (7 Juli 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die beste Lösung war bisher, Werkzeuge, Messgeräte, Ersatzteile vorab per Luftfracht zum Kunden zu schicken und als Tourist einzureisen.
> 
> ...



Dann sollte man sich nicht auf nem Firmengelände erwischen lassen.. (wobei so ne Einreisesperre zu den Amis kann auch ganz praktisch sein)

Und so nen "Ersatz" Pass ist ganz praktisch wenn man zwischen Westen und Osten pendelt


----------



## IBN-Service (7 Juli 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die beste Lösung war bisher, Werkzeuge, Messgeräte, Ersatzteile vorab per Luftfracht zum Kunden zu schicken und als Tourist einzureisen.
> 
> ...



Als Tourist einreisen halte ich für sehr gewagt.

Wenn du da einen Unfall hast oder die Imigration auf
dich aufmerksam wird, dann ist hängen im Schacht...  :-(

Ich reise immer Wahrheitsgemäß als 
"Supervisor for acceptance test and operator training"

Gruß,

Jürgen.


----------



## FvE (11 Juli 2009)

Da wir gerade bei Visa sind

Was bedeutet es, wenn auf einem Visu für Saudi steht

no permission to work

Ihr braucht mir das jetzt nicht übersetzen, das hat schon leo gemacht

Ist es ratsam mit so einem Visum einzreisen, um eine IB zu machen, oder sollte man besser ein neues Visum ohne diesen Pasus beantragen?

Gruss
FvE


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Juli 2009)

FvE schrieb:


> Da wir gerade bei Visa sind
> 
> Was bedeutet es, wenn auf einem Visu für Saudi steht
> 
> ...





In Saudi-Arabien wurde ich NIEMALS mit so einem Visa einreisen und eine IB machen. Wenn du da bist dann achte darauf das sich die Firma alle 4 Wochen bei der Behörde melden musst und du einen Stempel in den Pass bekommst. Sonst gibt es Probleme bei der Ausreise.


----------

